
Garmin engineer shot and killed in Kansas in a allegedly hate crime - vthallam
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/23/14717506/garmin-engineer-shooting-kansas
======
DerekL
The current title is “Garmin engineer shot and killed in Kansas by man who
allegedly yelled ‘get out of my country’”. The phrase “a allegedly hate crime”
isn't even grammatical.

~~~
mavelikara
The article title is "Garmin engineer shot and killed in Kansas by man who
allegedly yelled ‘get out of my country’"

